# Sylvesta at Grace Haven Cat Rescue



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, you may all remember Sylvesta, he is 1 and a half years old to 2yrs maximum, was rehomed where we stated no female cats as he also came from the same home as Jack and Bailey.

Sad news is the poor baby is back in rescue due to owners getting a female cat, of course, as you would expect we have humping issues, anyway being the type of rescue I am I immediately took him back in to find him his special home.

So Sylvesta is 2yrs max, neutered, microchipped, vaccinated, colour not sure either silver tabby with white or a possible blue silver with white, either way doesn't matter he is adorable.

He gets bullied by other cats which has made him very weary, ideal home would be no children, somebody who can give him time to settle, which will be quick as he is very loving, no dogs or other cats, yes I know a huge ask.

Adoption fee of £50 is greatful to cover some vet costs, whilst in rescue he has not needed any medical treatment but he will have a vet health check again just before leaving for his new home.

Meet Sylvesta.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my he is beautiful , as are Jack & Bailey ..... Poor lad fingers crossed for a loving new home asap for this boy .... x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh no poor boy, did the owners realise that he shouldn't be with girls? if so that was so irresponsible of them. i really hope he gets his forever home very soon


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh no that is so sad. Hope a home can be found for him soon x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I really dont understand people, if you say something, why dont they take you at your word and believe it. No females means no females, perfectly clear and simple 

I must say Sylvesta, your.looking a handsome fella :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:, paws crossed your real forever adoring slave finds you soon xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes it was made perfectly clear about his past and no female cats, I even had this written into the rehoming contract, which is signed and they told me that would not be an issue as they didn't intend to get another cat but if they did would ensure a male, where if it had of been a male he would have been fine with.

sadly what can you do, I ask people not to sell or rehome any rescue's from me and that I will always take them back at any time, so that's what I have done, lets hope he finds his special home soon.

Have 3 9yr old moggy cats due in next week, owners moving into rented and no animals allowed, such a shame at their age needing a new home.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Yes it was made perfectly clear about his past and no female cats, I even had this written into the rehoming contract, which is signed and they told me that would not be an issue as they didn't intend to get another cat but if they did would ensure a male, where if it had of been a male he would have been fine with.
> 
> sadly what can you do, I ask people not to sell or rehome any rescue's from me and that I will always take them back at any time, so that's what I have done, lets hope he finds his special home soon.
> 
> Have 3 9yr old moggy cats due in next week, owners moving into rented and no animals allowed, such a shame at their age needing a new home.


Its heartbreaking CC xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know, its really not fair Sylvesta has had to come back due to somebody not taking advise, but what can you do, I don't want to find him on Gumtree as that would be so much worse.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I know, its really not fair Sylvesta has had to come back due to somebody not taking advise, but what can you do, I don't want to find him on Gumtree as that would be so much worse.


 no you definately dont.

Paws crossed this fella soon finds his home.

Umm with Jack, weren't there two interested. ......... Just a thought  .....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

welshjet said:


> no you definately dont.
> 
> Paws crossed this fella soon finds his home.
> 
> Umm with Jack, weren't there two interested. ......... Just a thought  .....


Both had other cats - Sylvesta needs to be an only.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

spid said:


> Both had other cats - Sylvesta needs to be an only.


Thats a pity, could have been ideal 

He is a gorgeous fella though hopefully a slave will fall in love with him soon xxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Wonder what part of "no female cats" they didn't understand...arrghh.... 

At least you have the pleasure of this handsome boy's company for a little longer CC.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

I am really sad that he has ended up back in your rescue (for him) but I am sure you are happy to have his company once again and I am sure you will look after him well until you can find him a forever home, he looks lovely. I am really annoyed to read that the adopters didn't stick to the rehoming contract :mad5:

I hope the poor lad finds a forever home soon?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had someone interested - gathering details now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spid said:


> I've had someone interested - gathering details now.


that's great news. let's hope this works out well for him


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

spid said:


> I've had someone interested - gathering details now.





cats galore said:


> that's great news. let's hope this works out well for him


Oooh Ditto,.psws crossed here as well xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Seems a nice lady -details sent on to CC.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sylvesta is reserved pending checks and a viewing.

Wow, I cant believe we have managed to rehome 2 nervous cats within 2 days, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woooohooo - I'm so good!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well not really me but nice to feel I had a hand - AND I pick up the black boy in an hour.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Brilliant news for Sylvesta, good luck handsome fella


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes Spid, you are the best, couldn't have been done without you on the website most of the day, thankyou.

so in 2 days we have found possible homes for willowbee's sister, the nfc kitten, jack and sylvesta........

now onto kittens and the beautiful black boy due to arrive with Spid very soon.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Argh, all these beautiful boys and I can't have one because of my saucepots!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dante, im sure one day there will be a special kitten that needs you.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous cat , but such a shame he has had to come back, poor boy, being moved from pillar to post, due to someone not taking any notice of the rules, hope he finds a loving home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

Sylvesta has met his own new family today, wonderful owners and sylvesta was on his best behaviour..... so ......


ITS A YES...... HE HAS A NEW HOME.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

YAY what brilliant news. Good luck to cat and new slaves.

Well done CC & Spid a formidable pair.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Update:
> 
> Sylvesta has met his own new family today, wonderful owners and sylvesta was on his best behaviour..... so ......
> 
> ITS A YES...... HE HAS A NEW HOME.


YAY :thumbup:

Good luck Sylvesta in your new home and may it be a forever one as you so deserve it to be your forever home.

Well done CC, Spid and everyone else involved in finding him a new home.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Fab news.

Well done CC and Spid

Your hard work and detdrmination aint half paying off xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic news - Well done CC and Spid


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Brilliant news :thumbsup: 

Well done everyone


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Delighted to share Sylvesta has gone to his new home today.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww great news for this beautiful cat :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

That must melt your heart CC. well done you and spid


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Fab news xxxxx


----------

